# CMT 1 piece style and rail bit



## deadwood1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, thinking about buying one of the these CMT One Piece Rail & Stile Bit A 1/2"SH 2"OD 23/32" to 7/8"ST. CMT Part: 891.521.11 Anyone have any experience with this? Thank you, Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I would suggest you pass on the One Piece Rail & Stile Bit set buy the two piece sets the one piece is a real PITA to setup and use..

If you don't want to fool with the bit(s) at all I would suggest the one piece below..
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=router+bit&start=600&num=25
======
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...lBit&utm_campaign=googlebase&site=google_base

=========


deadwood1 said:


> Hi, thinking about buying one of the these CMT One Piece Rail & Stile Bit A 1/2"SH 2"OD 23/32" to 7/8"ST. CMT Part: 891.521.11 Anyone have any experience with this? Thank you, Tom


----------

